# Frilled Neck Dragons



## dragonlover1 (Apr 28, 2018)

Hi guys ,I am proud to announce I have finally finished my 4x4x2 indoor enclosure for my frillies.This will do them until I make some outdoor enclosures and then it will be their winter home after that.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Apr 28, 2018)

Who needs TV?! I could watch that all day.


----------



## Bl69aze (Apr 28, 2018)

Looks amazing  I wish I had the ability to build stuff like that, I might get my uncle to build a new enclosure he does like carpentry and makes stuff for a local shop who sells it and gives him a cut


Love these guys, so cute but can surprisingly do a good bit of damage with their canine teeth


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Apr 28, 2018)

Good work mate. Looks amazing


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 28, 2018)

Love these guys said:


> more like vampire teeth, these guys can rip you


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Apr 28, 2018)

I especially like your "fence rail." That's a great touch. Every wild frilly I ever saw as a kid was perched high on a fence post.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 28, 2018)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> I especially like your "fence rail." That's a great touch. Every wild frilly I ever saw as a kid was perched high on a fence post.


Thanks;that was my intention,I wanted it to look like a natural setting,when you drive through the bush,what do you see? a beardy or a frilly on a post.It actually took me ages to find old wood to make it as I was after an ancient look.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Apr 28, 2018)

dragonlover1 said:


> when you drive through the bush,what do you see? a beardy or a frilly on a post.


And sometimes a turtle... Hehehe. This is Travis. AFT's beloved _Elusor macrurus_ - Mary River turtle. 


Looks almost as comfy as a frilly on a post.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 28, 2018)

haha,doesn't look quite so comfy ,I think he would rather be on solid ground. the flood waters have receded now


----------



## pinefamily (Apr 28, 2018)

Awesome setup mate. How long have you had frillies? And do you know what locale they are?


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 28, 2018)

Almost 2 years now,1 is a Queenslander and the other is a Kimberly


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Apr 28, 2018)

dragonlover1 said:


> 1 is a Queenslander


Legend!


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 28, 2018)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Legend!


still couldn't play footie


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Apr 28, 2018)

dragonlover1 said:


> still couldn't play footie


Got a pretty good handle on Origin.


----------



## dragonlover1 (May 3, 2018)

Now they are in the same enclosure I have noticed the Kimberley has a bigger frill than the Qld.As well as being better looking


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (May 4, 2018)

Frill... looks more like he has phoenix wings... lol


----------



## pinefamily (May 4, 2018)

If you're not happy with it mate, we can take it off your hands.


----------



## dragonlover1 (May 6, 2018)

pinefamily said:


> If you're not happy with it mate, we can take it off your hands.


Gee Darren that's really kind of you to make that magnificent offer but I think I'll struggle on,thanks mate.
[doublepost=1525571688,1525423632][/doublepost]here's a pic just for Kev,


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (May 6, 2018)

Hehe thanks mate. They look right at home on an old fence.


----------

